# Pharmacy counter question



## righter101 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey everyone.

Using ANSI 117.1-2009

Existing drugstore with Rx pharmacy in back.  Existing pharmacy has 2 windows with staff in offices behind window.  You walk up to the window, the counter is inside the window.  About 42" above the floor.  You drop off your Rx paper at one window, pick it up at another.

They want to add another window that is farther down the wall for "consultations".

Once you get your meds, you can either go to the proposed "consultation" window, or you can take your Rx and go to the front of the store to pay for it.

No cashier transactions at the Rx windows.

Question is this, would this qualify as a "service counter"?

They want to match existing 42" height of other windows.

I was discussing it with the applicant and they claim that although it might not meet ADA standards, they always have a pharmacist willing to walk around the counter and give meds to someone or bring a clipboard to sign....

Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 8, 2014)

The provisions for service counters or windows in Section 904.3 are intended to cover locations where transactions take place, a pharmacy counter is a service Window.

The customer may need to sign/write for some medication. Very common for some restricted medication.


----------



## kilitact (Feb 9, 2014)

Not compliant. Will your department hire someone to monitor the applicant to ensure that they will walk around the counter?


----------



## steveray (Feb 10, 2014)

A bunch of our CVS's just remodeled and accessibility was the bulk of it (and most of them were built less than 20 yrs ago)...just about every counter is a service counter IMHO...


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 10, 2014)

I too have recently done CVS's with the same counter height adjustments.

So what if they don't align as to height? Theirs is but "to comply" (smiling)


----------



## JBI (Feb 11, 2014)

Definitely a service counter, definitely required to be accessible IMHO.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 11, 2014)

"Yah right, "Pharm Dude" come out and help a patron, who are we kiddin?"

Agree with Mark & JBI, service counter!

pc1


----------

